# How to remove rim from center on Ford 6-loop rim



## elitopus (Jun 2, 2020)

I got a new to me set of rear tires with rims for my Ford 3000. I have the wheels off the tractor now, and am trying to switch the centers over. These are the 6 loop style rims.
I’m It looks like there are carriage bolts or similar holding the center to the rim. I removed all the nuts off the inside, and can’t get the bolts to budge. Just wondering if I have to remove the washer first, or just hit the bolts harder. I’m using a punch on the center of the bolt (also with the nut threaded on some) to protect the threads.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I would say you need to roll the wheel assembly over and use a piece of wood against the rim and drive the rim from the bolts, the bolts/wheel studs seem to be attached to the rim.

Remove the washers first so you don't lose them.


----------



## elitopus (Jun 2, 2020)

Thanks, that’s a good idea about flipping it over to pop the center out. Maybe the bolts will come out easier once the center is removed. 

I googled “Ford tractor rim bolts” and found a bunch of different sets. They look like short carriage bolts. I’d like to reuse the bolts, but if I can’t get them out I could replace them.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Those bolts are rusted in place. Spray liberally with penetrating oil. Allow to soak. Then put a nut on the bolt and screw it down till it is flush with the bolt (to protect the threads). Whack it with a BFH.


----------



## elitopus (Jun 2, 2020)

Maybe that was my problem, I didn’t have a big enough hammer with me 

Man these loaded tires are heavy. The tractor had loaded tires and W8 wheel weights. I think I’ll try it without the weights and see how it does.


----------



## elitopus (Jun 2, 2020)

Well the guy before me tacked the bolts in. I was able to get center out by flipping the rim over and whacking it.

So guess I am getting some new bolts. Question, what grade bolts do I need for these? The kits online are around 25 bucks for 6 bolts, nuts, and washers. I’m sure I can get something at TSC for cheaper. So, what grade to get?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Do yourself a favor, don't scrimp on the bolts. Get the bolts that are made for it. The centers need to fit properly into tapered seats on the rim, the bolts need to be TIGHT and stay tight. Dime store hardware here will bite you down the road.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

elitopus said:


> Maybe that was my problem, I didn’t have a big enough hammer with me
> 
> Man these loaded tires are heavy. The tractor had loaded tires and W8 wheel weights. I think I’ll try it without the weights and see how it does.


That was one of my primary points to a very skeptical other 
half on why I needed a 2 nd tractor. I could use either tractor to lift the.
heavy stuff with a boom pole on one while working on the other since the loaded tires come in at 1054lbs each. Very gòod possibility of serious injury trying to manhandle such weight. Don't laugh. It worked with the help of a sidewall split. I kinda forgot to mention that the tire shops have a service truck to do the job for a lot less than buying a tractor. OOPS, cannot remember everything when wanting a bigger tractor.


----------



## elitopus (Jun 2, 2020)

I was just wondering what grade bolts they are, because I might be able to find them locally. I wouldn’t try to use the cheap bolts from TSC, but I know they have grade 5 and 8 bolts. I’m not sure what carriage bolts they have.

From the listings I’ve looked at for the rim bolts. They’re 5/8 carriage bolts, 18 TPI, and 2.5” long. Some of the older Fords call out for longer bolts. I’ll measure mine and see what they are. 
Maybe on my tractor they were having issues with the bolts staying tight and that’s why they welded them. I’m not sure. It does explain why I couldn’t drive the bolts out. Haha.

Yes I’m already working on my wife. I’ve been telling her I need a second tractor. There’s a good deal on an 8N locally that I might be able to talk her into. I’ve been looking for a smaller tractor to take into the woods. Either with a small logging winch or a logging arch.

Luckily my 3000 is stored over by my dads place, and I’ve been using his little JD 790 to move the tires around. The loader on that thing is barely tall enough to stand the tires upright, but it works.

I need to look in my manual to see what the torque is for the rim bolts, and the tractor lug nuts. I have a little 3/4” drive digital torque wrench adaptor I bought for my RV wheels that I can use. It goes up to 750 ft lbs.


----------

